# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Mënyrat e aplikimit për të marrë një vizë për në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar

## Shijaksi-London

Cilat janë mënyrat e aplikimit për të marrë një vizë për në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar

Ambasada Angleze, dokumentet për punësim   


 Si te aplikosh per vize pune

Për të aplikuar personalisht për një vizë për në Britaninë e Madhe ju duhet të plotësoni një nga formularët përkatës, të cilët i gjeni pranë ambasadës. Ato tërhiqen pranë hyrjes kryesore të Zyrës së Vizave, dhe pasi ta keni plotësuar, duhet tia paraqisni këto personalisht Zyrës së Vizave brenda orës 09:00-10:30, e hënë-e premte. Formularët janë pa pagesë. Për të aplikuar për vizë është e nevojshme: pasaporta juaj e vlefshme si minimum 6 muaj nga dita e aplikimit. Tarifa përkatëse e vizës, e cila bëhet vetëm në lekë shqiptare në momentin e aplikimit. Tarifa e vizës nuk rimbursohet, pavarësisht nga rezultati i aplikimit. Gjithashtu të interesuarit duhet të dorëzojnë edhe dy fotografi të kohëve të fundit. Fotografitë duhet të jenë 45 mm x 35 mm, të marra në sfond të bardhë, ngjyrë qumështi, krem ose gri e hapur, ku tiparet të dallohen qartë dhe në kontrast me sfondin, pjesët e kokës të jenë të pambuluara nga syze, kapele apo sende të tjera, përveç rasteve kur ato janë shenjë e besimit fetar apo prejardhjes etnike. 
Dokumentacioni plotësues, i cili kërkohet në varësi të qëllimit që ju keni për të shkuar në MB, si psh vizitë familjare, vizitë zyrtare, trajtim mjekësor, vizë me leje pune për të punuar në MB, student, vizë për bashkim si i/e fejuar, bashkëshort/bashkëshorte, si i/e fejuar me shtetas të Bashkimit Evropian, etj. Sipas të dhënave nga Ambasada Britanike në vendin tonë, dokumentet plotësuese duhet të jenë sa më të plota kur ato dorëzohen në Zyrën e Vizave. Mungesa e dokumentacionit mund të shkaktojë vonesa në marrjen e përgjigjes ose të ndikojë në rezultatin e aplikimit. Dokumentet duhet të jenë origjinale ose kopje të noterizuara të tyre. Broshura me informacion të detajuar mund të merrni edhe në hyrjen kryesore të Zyrës së Vizave pranë Ambasadës Britanike ose në faqen e internetit www.ukvisas.gov.uk
Si aplikohet për vizë për punësim? 
Lejet e punës lëshohen nga Departamenti i Punësimit. Leja e Punës ka të bëjë me një vend pune specifik, individual dhe të veçantë. Leje të rregullta pune lëshohen vetëm për ato vende pune që kërkojnë një nivel të lartë aftësish dhe eksperience dhe që nuk mbulohen dot nga tregu i brendshëm i punës në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar apo Bashkimit Evropian. Gjithashtu, lejet e punës mund të lëshohen edhe për tiu dhënë mundësinë shtetasve të huaj për të shkuar në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar për qëllime specializimi apo për të përfituar eksperience pune. Ju nuk mund te aplikoni dot personalisht për leje pune. Aplikimi duhet të bëhet nga një punëdhënës në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, i cili dëshiron tju punësojë. Punëdhënësi duhet të tërheqë një formular dhe të aplikojë në adresën e mëposhtme: 
WORK PERMITS (UK)
PO BOX 3468
SHEFFIELD
UNITED KINGDOM

Punëdhënësi duhet të aplikojë për lejen e punës të paktën tetë javë para datës së caktuar për fillimin e punës. Gjithashtu është e rëndësishme të thuhet se ju nuk duhet të udhëtoni për në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar për të filluar punë para se të merrni lejen e punës. Në qoftë se ju mbërrini në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar pa lejen e punës për të filluar një punë, e cila kërkon pajisjen me leje pune, mund tju refuzohet hyrja ne MB. Nëse jeni shtetas i një vendi që kërkon vizë për të udhëtuar në MB, ju duhet të pajiseni me vizën përkatëse, përveç lejes së punës. Ju duhet të jeni pajisur me lejen përkatëse të punës para se të aplikoni për vizë. Dokumentet që kërkohen në mbështetje të aplikimit për vizë pune duhet të paraqiten në Ambasadën Britanike Tiranë në adresën e mëposhtme:

Ambasada Britanike 
tel: 00 355 4 234 973/4/5
Rruga Skënderbej Nr. 12 
fax: 00 355 4 247 697
Tiranë e-mail: visaenquiries.tirana@fco.gov.uk

Dokumentet që do paraqisni duhet të jenë origjinale ose fotokopje të përkthyera në anglisht dhe të noterizuara. Edhe dokumentet që vijnë nga Mbretëria e Bashkuar duhet të jenë origjinale ose të noterizuara nga një noter në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar.
Një formular të plotësuar (VAF 1), 2 fotografi, të cilat nuk duhet të jenë më të vjetra se 6 muaj nga dita e aplikimit,
pasaportë e vlefshme minimumi 6 muaj nga dita e aplikimit ose për gjithë kohëzgjatjen e lejes suaj të punës, nëse do të punoni më shumë se 6 muaj. Leje pune origjinale si dhe fotokopje e saj,
certifikatë personale dhe e trungut familjar të aplikantit me vulën e prefekturës dhe Ministrisë së Jashtme

Shënim: Ju duhet të aplikoni në Zyrën e Vizave të paktën katër javë përpara fillimit të punës në MB, në rast të kundërt Zyra e Vizave nuk do të ketë mundësi të shqyrtojë dhe përpunojë aplikimin tuaj në kohë.

Çfarë ndodh pas dorëzimit të aplikimit? 

Para se aplikimi juaj të pranohet, Oficeri i Vizave do të kontrollojë nëse keni paraqitur të gjithë informacionin e duhur për të marrë një vendim. Nëse jo, ai do tju kërkojë të ktheheni në një ditë të mëvonshme për të paraqitur përsëri aplikimin tuaj.
Nëse Oficeri i Vizave mendon se aplikimi juaj ka të ngjarë të mos jetë i suksesshëm do tju japë mundësinë të tërhiqeni nga aplikimi para se të bëni pagesën. Nuk jeni të detyruar të pranoni këtë këshillë. Nëse vendosni të vazhdoni, aplikimi juaj do të pranohet dhe do tju jepet një faturë për pagesën. Tarifa është e pakthyeshme.

Do të ketë intervistë? 

Pas dorëzimit të aplikimit tuaj, mund tju kërkohet që të vini për një intervistë të detajuar në një datë të caktuar. Këto intervista janë pjesë normale e procesit të kërkesës për vizë. Kështu aplikantëve u jepet mundësia për të qartësuar aspekte të veçanta të aplikimit të tyre. Oficeri i Vizave, i cili do të zhvillojë intervistën, është një person i trajnuar dhe profesionist dhe do të përpiqet që intervista të zhvillohet sa më mirë dhe natyrshëm. Sidoqoftë, është fakt i pashmangshëm që pyetjet kundrejt aplikantit mund të jenë direkte dhe personale. Në të shumtën e rasteve, intervista zhvillohet nëpërmjet një përkthyesi, ndërsa aplikantët që janë njohës të mirë të gjuhës angleze mund të kërkojnë që intervistën ta zhvillojnë personalisht në këtë gjuhë. Aplikantët mund të jenë të shoqëruar gjatë intervistës, por duhet të bëhet e qartë se personi shoqërues nuk mund të ndërhyjë, por vetëm të vëzhgojë intervistën. Në fund të intervistës Oficeri i Vizave i kërkon personit vëzhgues të komentojë rreth rastit. Nëse personi që shoqëron aplikantin nuk është në gjendje të vëzhgojë, Oficeri i Vizave, mund ta ndërpresë intervistën. Fëmijët nën moshën 10 vjeç, të cilët aplikojnë për vizë në MB, nuk do të intervistohen. Në rastet kur fëmija udhëton vetëm, intervista do të bëhet me personin përgjegjës (prindi ose kujdestari). Fëmijët nga mosha 10 deri ne 14 vjeç do të intervistohen vetëm në prani të një personi madhor përgjegjës. Fëmijët mbi moshën 14 vjeç do të intervistohen vetëm.

Vizë pune/ Dokumentet

1-Pasaporta juaj e vlefshme si minimum 6 muaj nga dita e aplikimit. 
2-Tarifa përkatëse e vizës, e cila bëhet vetëm në lekë shqiptare në momentin e aplikimit.
3-Tarifa e vizës nuk rimbursohet, pavarësisht nga rezultati i aplikimit. 
4-Dy fotografi të kohëve të fundit. Fotografitë duhet të jenë 45mm x 35mm, të marra në sfond të bardhë, ngjyrë qumështi, krem ose gri e hapur, ku tiparet të dallohen qartë dhe në kontrast me sfondin, pjesët e kokës të jenë të pambuluara nga syze, kapele apo sende të tjera, përveç rasteve kur ato janë shenjë e besimit fetar apo prejardhjes etnike. 
5-Dokumentacioni plotësues, i cili kërkohet në varësi të qëllimit që ju keni për të shkuar në MB, si psh vizitë familjare, vizitë zyrtare, trajtim mjekësor, vizë me leje pune për të punuar në MB, student, vizë për bashkim si i/e fejuar, \bashkëshort/bashkëshorte, si i/e fejuar me shtetas të Bashkimit Evropian, etj. 

Tabela e tarifave për të gjitha llojet e vizave

Si te aplikosh per vize pune

Një mënyrë tjetër aplikimi në Zyrën e Vizave është dhe sistemi drop-box. Vendimi për skanimin biometrik të gishtërinjve na detyron të bëjmë ndryshime në sistemin drop-box. Sidoqoftë ato aplikues që më parë kanë përmbushur kriteret e sistemit drop-box dhe nuk hyjnë në asnjë nga kategoritë, përveç asaj të skanimit të gishtërinjve, mund të dorëzojnë aplikimet e tyre në orën 11.30 nga e hëna në të premte. Ju duhet të jeni shumë të vëmendshëm dhe të kontrolloni nëse ju i plotësoni kriteret dhe në se keni përfshirë në aplikim të gjitha dokumentet përkatëse. Aplikimi juaj nuk do tiu nënshtrohet procedurave nëse nuk përmban të gjithë dokumentacionin shoqërues. Nga ana e saj Ambasada Britanike do të tju japim juve ose përfaqësuesit tuaj një faturë duke synuar që pasaporta juaj të jetë gati për tu marrë ditën tjetër të punës. Do të jetë e nevojshme që të paraqisni faturën për të marrë pasaportën tuaj. 
Kur nuk pranohet aplikimi?
Ne nuk do të pranojmë aplikimin nëpërmjet sistemit drop-box nëse:
1-Ju është refuzuar viza për të hyrë në Britaninë e Madhe apo për ndonjë vend tjetër, përveç rasteve kur ju pas këtij refuzimi keni mundur të merrni vizë për të hyrë në atë vend; 
2-Ju është refuzuar hyrja në MB ose ndonjë vend tjetër; 
3-Më parë nuk keni përmbushur kushtet për hyrje në MB ose ju është refuzuar zgjatja e qëndrimit tuaj atje. 
Pranohet aplikim kur ...
Aplikimin nëpërmjet drop-box pranohet vetëm nëse:
1-Keni udhëtuar më parë në MB ose Amerikën e Veriut në 5 vitet e fundit, në të njëjtën kategori në të cilën po aplikoni dhe keni prova për këtë; 
2-Jeni diplomat i MPJ, misionit diplomatik ose organizatave ndërkombëtare, duke bërë një vizitë private. Aplikimi duhet të shoqërohet me një notë zyrtare nga MPJ ose misioni përkatës; 
3-Jeni punonjës i qeverisë duke kryer një vizitë private. Aplikimi duhet të shoqërohet me një notë zyrtare; 
4-Po aplikoni për vizë studenti dhe keni studiuar më parë në MB me një vizë studenti.
5-Në këtë rast duhen përfshirë gjithë dokumentet mbështetëse;
6-Studentë me bursa studimi nga Këshilli Britanik ose studentë të bursës Chevening; 
Çfarë ju nevojitet për të aplikuar:
1-Pasaporta juaj e vlefshme si minimum 6 muaj nga dita e aplikimit; 
2-Një aplikim, i gjithi i plotësuar dhe firmosur, i cili tregon emrin e kontaktit dhe adresën e tij në MB; 
3-2 fotografi me ngjyra të kohës së fundit për pasaportë; 
4-Aplikimi duhet të shoqërohet me pagesën e saktë të lekëve. Pranojmë vetëm lekë kesh (në dorë) (Lekë shqiptar); 
5-Bashkë me aplikimin duhet të bashkëngjisni dokumentacion e plotë e të aktualizuar, gjë që, në rast mungese, mund të shkaktojë vonesa apo të influencojë vendimin mbi kërkesën tuaj. 6-Këtu mund të përfshini tregues të aktualizuar mbi llogarinë bankare, letra rekomandimi, të cilat shpjegojnë arsyen dhe kohëzgjatjen e vizitës tuaj, si dhe kush po financon udhëtimin. 7-Gjithashtu duhet të përfshini ftesën nga kompania britanike apo sponsori britanik përkatës; 
8-Guida të plota mund të gjeni në broshurat informative  do ju duhet të demonstroni që do largoheni nga Britania mbas mbarimit të udhëtimit tuaj; 
9-Për udhëtime private ju mund të paraqitni një ftesë nga një sponsor në MB, i cili duhet të sqarojë kush paguan për udhëtimin; një letër dhe faturë page nga punëdhënësi juaj si dhe fakte të gjendjes financiare të nevojshme për udhëtim (si p.sh. libër bankar, depozita, pension etj.) Do ishte ndihmëse nëse sponsori juaj ofron fakte mbi statusin e tij në MB; 
10-Nqs jeni student dhe dëshironi të aplikoni për një vizë në MB, duhet të bashkëngjisni një letër nga shkolla apo kolegji, i cili jep detaje mbi kursin tuaj, ditët e pushimit dhe ditën në të cilën pritet të ktheheni nga studimet.
11-Broshura me informacion të detajuar mund të merrni edhe në hyrjen kryesore të Zyrës së Vizave pranë Ambasadës Britanike ose në faqen e internetit: www.ukvisas.gov.uk
12-Në disa raste mund të ketë nevojë për intervistë prandaj ju lutemi të mbani parasysh se përdorimi i këtij sistemi nuk është një garanci për marrjen e vizës.
Intervista
Në varësi të ngarkesës së punës, shpesh herë aplikanti mund të presë për intervistë për një periudhë disa javore që nga dita e dorëzimit të dokumenteve, prandaj aplikantët këshillohen që të kenë parasysh këtë fakt kur planifikojnë udhëtimin e tyre. Në rastin kur intervista është e nevojshme aplikantëve do tju ofrohet data e parë e lirë e mundshme për intervistë. Vetëm në rast se aplikanti mund të tregojë se ka arsye urgjente apo humanitare për të udhëtuar menjëherë (p.sh. trajtim mjekësor urgjent, ose humbje e personit të afërt) do të merret parasysh afrimi i datës së intervistës.
Kontrolloni vizën
Pas marrjes së vizës, ju këshillohet të siguroheni që detajet personale të jenë të sakta, se ju lejon të udhëtoni kur ju dëshironi dhe që është lëshuar për qëllimin për të cilin ju dëshironi të shkoni në MB. Ju mund edhe të kërkoni për një vizë që të hyjë në fuqi vetëm tre muaj pas aplikimit, nëse ju nuk dëshironi të udhëtoni menjëherë për në MB.
Po në rast se më refuzohet viza?
Nëse juve do tju refuzohet viza, ju do të merrni një notë të shkruar që ju tregon arsyet. Në disa raste ju do të keni të drejtën të apeloni kundër një vendimi të tillë. Oficeri i vizave do tju thotë nëse ju mund ta bëni një gjë të tillë dhe si.
Nëse ju është refuzuar viza më parë, ju mund të bëni një aplikim tjetër në çdo kohë, por nëse arsyet për refuzimin e vizës qëndrojnë ende, atëherë ka të ngjarë që viza tju refuzohet përsëri.

TARIFAT E APLIKIMIT PER VIZE 

KATEGORITE E VIZAVE
 LEKE SHQIPTARE

Vizë vizitori 6-mujore     
 12300

Vizë 1 vjeçare me shumë hyrje-dalje
 39000

Vizë 2 vjeçare me shumë hyrje dalje
 39000

Vizë 5 vjeçare me shumë hyrje dalje
 39000

Vizë studenti (pavarësisht nga koha e qëndrimit)
 19300

Vizë transit në territorin e aeroportit
 8600

Vizitor në transit
 8600

Vizë për Personel anije/avioni
 8600

Vizë me leje pune (6 muaj ose më pak)
 39000

Vizë me leje pune (më tepër se 6 muaj)           
 39000

Vizë punësimi (6 muaj ose më pak)       
 39000

Vizë punësimi (më tepër se 6 muaj)
 39000

Vizë për vetëpunësim (6 muaj ose më pak)
 39000

Vizë për vetëpunësim (më tepër se 6 muaj)
 39000

Vizë për  hapje biznesi në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar
 39000

Vizë për pensionistë të pavarur ekonomikisht
 39000

Vizë për përfaqësues ekskluziv  
 39000

Vizë për rezidentë që kthehen në MB
 39000

Vizë për investitor
 39000

Vizë për persona me gjyshër të kombësisë britanike
 39000

Vizë për pushues me të drejtë punësimi 
 39000

Vizë martese nëse aplikanti është burrë
 97500

Vize martese nëse aplikanti është grua
 97500

Bashkim familjar me fëmijën (përfshirë birësimin)
 97500

Vizë për martesë në MB (kur aplikanti është i/e fejuar)
 97500

Certifikatë për të drejtë qëndrimi në MB           
 39000

Vizë për një shtet të Komenuelthit
 8600

Vizë për territore të varura nga MB
 8600


Shënim:  Aplikanti kryesor dhe aplikantët e tjerë në varësi të tij paguajnë secili të njëjtën tarifë. Të gjithë aplikantët e tjerë që varen nga ai dhe që udhëtojnë me të duhet të paguajnë, edhe pse nuk janë në pasaportën e tij. Tarifat e vizave kryhen vetëm në lekë shqiptare (me para në dorë) dhe ato rishikohen periodikisht. Kursi konsullor i këmbimit është: £1=195 lekë. 
Pagesa mbulon koston e përpunimit të aplikimit. Nëse aplikimi refuzohet pagesa nuk rimbursohet. 



 TIRANA OBSERVER

----------

